# 24V als Steuerspannung in der Anlage



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Guten Morgen 

Ihr habt sicher alle schon gelesen, dass ich als kleiner Handwerksmeister einen (meinen ersten) SPS-Schrank konzipieren muss. Und ich bin damit aktuell etwas überfordert :-(

Die Sensoren der Anlage arbeiten alle mit 24V. Das ist ja wohl so üblich habe ich mir sagen lassen. 

Ist es auch üblich die 24 V auf alle Taster/Schalter/Not-Aus usw zu schicken und abzufragen? Mir würde das in Sachen Sicherheit sehr gefallen.

Nur:
- Wie dimensioniet man da die Leitungen (Spanungsfall 3% wie im Wohnbereich) ? Welche Leitung nimmt man üblicherweise?
- Wie dimensioniert man den Trafo dafür? (9 Schütze mit 24 V und ein paar Relais nehmen ja nicht die Welt an Leistung auf)

Gruß

Martin


----------



## old_willi (13 November 2005)

Hallo Martin,

was üblich ist kommt auf auf die Aufgabe und den Bereich an. 
Bei einer Anlage mit > 1.000 Ein- Ausgängen und einer Visualisierung sind die Diagnose und Meldungen wichtiger als bei einer simplen Steuerung mit 20 Signalen.
Aber hier mal ein paar praktische Tips womit man nicht falsch liegt.

- Sicherheitskreise (Not-Aus, Schutztüren usw.) mit den dafür vorgesehenen Relais aufbauen. Die Abschaltung über die SPS ist nicht zulässig.
- Wenn mehr als 2 oder 3 Not-Aus Taster in der Anlage sind, die über einen Meldekontakt zur SPS führen und die Auslösestelle melden.
- 230V nur in Ausnahmefällen verwenden.
- in aggressiver Atmosphäre Geber mit offenen Kontakten vermeiden.
- Nicht mehr als einen Geber je Eingang verschalten.
- Alle Sicherungsautomaten, Motorschutzschalter, Sicherungslasttrenner usw. mit Hilfsschaltern ausrüsten und der SPS die Betriebsbereitschaft anzeigen. (Auslöser, die die SPS abschalten, natürlich nicht)
- Einschaltungen und Bewegungen überwachen. dabei ist die Rückmeldung aus dem Prozeß besser als der Hilfskontakt vom Schütz.
- Endschalter auf Plausibilität überwachen. (Wenn die Enschalter für Auf und Zu gleichzeitig angesteuert sind ist etwas nicht in Ordnung).

Gegen alles was ich gesagt habe kann man verstoßen aber nicht das mit der Not-Aus Abschaltung.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lefrog (13 November 2005)

Hallo!

Da die gängisten SPS meistens über 24VDC Ein- und Ausgänge verfügen ist es nach meiner Meinung von Vorteil diese für die Relais, Schütze, Lampen, Leuchten, Schalter und sonstige Sensoren und Aktoren zu verwenden. 
Je nach Anzahl der selbigen sollte das Netzteil / Trafo dafür ausgelegt sein. Ich würde immer eine Reserve berechnen - wer weiß was an einer Anlage noch an Zusätzen und Erweiterungen kommen, die man noch nicht erahnt... dazu ist es sicherlich besser die Stromversogrung nicht am Limit zu betreiben..
Zu den Leitungen. Innerhalb des Schaltschrankes verwenden wir H05V-K bzw. H07V-K, je nach Querschnitt. Ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes verwenden wir YSLY-JZ (Ölflex/Steuerleitung). Als Querschnitt verwenden wir für Sensoren, Taster, Leuchten immer 0,75qmm. Auch für die Ansteuerung von Ventilen und Schützen benutzen wir diesen Querschnitt. Bei längeren Leitungen würde ich den Querschnitt ausserhalb des Schaltschrankes erhöhen. 
Bedenke auch die unterschiedlichen Verdrahtungsfarben - dies mit dem Kunden klären!

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## old_willi (13 November 2005)

Hallo Martin,

hatte ich vergessen.
Für die 24V Eingangskreise spielt der Spannungsabfall keine Rolle (ca.10mA pro Eingang). Aber 0,5² slltest du aus mechanischen Gründen nicht unterschreiten.
Bei den Ausgängen sind Magnetventile und Kupplungen die Stromfresser. Da muss man schon mal rechnen. Aber bevor du >2,5² verlegst drehe die Lastspannung auf 27V. Und vermeide dann einen gemeinsamen M- Leiter.

Als Netzgerät nehme ich für kleine Anlage mind. 5A.


----------



## mike_23 (18 November 2005)

*gemeinsamer M-Leiter*



			
				old_willi schrieb:
			
		

> Und vermeide dann einen gemeinsamen M- Leiter.
> 
> Hallo Willi!
> 
> ...


----------



## knabi (18 November 2005)

Er meint: getrennte M-Adern für jeden Verbraucher, da sich ansonsten alle Verbraucherströme auf einem einzigen M-Leiter summieren und zu entsprechend großem Spannungsabfall führen.


----------

